# Understanding modern society & youth using game theory.



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Dear all,

If you have a few minutes to spare have a look at this game theory model.

The Evolution of Trust

I'd be interested if you would comment which character you chose to play (play it and when the description comes see which one you are).

Regards

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Homey don't play dat game.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Interesting exercise but I must admit I didn't go through the whole thing. I'm basically the cooperate guy until the other doesn't cooperate. Although I must admit, in trench warfare when my life is on the line and not some coins, I may act a little different.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very engaging simulation. I chose to emulate Washington DC and played the final rounds as 'simpleton'. I got beat.

Miscommunication turned out to be a very powerful input. Translated into real world, perhaps the US and North Korea needs to establish a hotline. In a nuclear weapon filled world, maybe the old movie had it correct: the only way to win is not to play.

- addendum - Researching game theory I was surprised to learn that 11 experts in the field have won the nobel prize.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If you want to win, here's how (according to Wikipedia):

The long term payoffs for encounters between X and Y can be expressed as the determinant of a matrix which is a function of the two strategies and the short term payoff vectors: 

{\displaystyle s_{x}=D(P,Q,S_{x})} s_{x}=D(P,Q,S_{x}) and {\displaystyle s_{y}=D(P,Q,S_{y})} s_{y}=D(P,Q,S_{y}), which do not involve the stationary vector v. 

Since the determinant function {\displaystyle s_{y}=D(P,Q,f)} s_{y}=D(P,Q,f) is linear in f, it follows that {\displaystyle \alpha s_{x}+\beta s_{y}+\gamma =D(P,Q,\alpha S_{x}+\beta S_{y}+\gamma U)} \alpha s_{x}+\beta s_{y}+\gamma =D(P,Q,\alpha S_{x}+\beta S_{y}+\gamma U) (where U={1,1,1,1}). 

Any strategies for which {\displaystyle D(P,Q,\alpha S_{x}+\beta S_{y}+\gamma U)=0} D(P,Q,\alpha S_{x}+\beta S_{y}+\gamma U)=0 is by definition a ZD strategy, and the long term payoffs obey the relation {\displaystyle \alpha s_{x}+\beta s_{y}+\gamma =0} \alpha s_{x}+\beta s_{y}+\gamma =0.

Play nice, now, children. LOL.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> If you want to win, here's how (according to Wikipedia):
> 
> The long term payoffs for encounters between X and Y can be expressed as the determinant of a matrix which is a function of the two strategies and the short term payoff vectors:
> 
> ...


Get a job!


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

It needs a rule addition where if you cheat the "grudger" character they immediately eliminate you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I took up drinking so I wouldn't have to play games like this. The quarter either goes in the shot glass or it doesn't. If it don't, I usually take a shot anyways. :devil:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I took up drinking so I wouldn't have to play games like this. The quarter either goes in the shot glass or it doesn't. If it don't, I usually take a shot anyways. :devil:


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I played a role not represented.
I cooperate twice to gain your trust, then cheat you till the end.
I should not be trusted.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Interesting exercise but I must admit I didn't go through the whole thing. I'm basically the cooperate guy until the other doesn't cooperate. Although I must admit, in trench warfare when my life is on the line and not some coins, I may act a little different.


SAS

When you get a few minutes play it through to the end. You'll see the twist that makes it relevant to us all.

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> If you want to win, here's how (according to Wikipedia):
> 
> The long term payoffs for encounters between X and Y can be expressed as the determinant of a matrix which is a function of the two strategies and the short term payoff vectors:
> 
> ...


Ya know, I was just saying this exact thing to my Asian neighbor.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That was interesting.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Very engaging simulation. I chose to emulate Washington DC and played the final rounds as 'simpleton'. I got beat.
> 
> Miscommunication turned out to be a very powerful input. Translated into real world, perhaps the US and North Korea needs to establish a hotline. In a nuclear weapon filled world, maybe the old movie had it correct: the only way to win is not to play.
> 
> - addendum - Researching game theory I was surprised to learn that 11 experts in the field have won the nobel prize.


You know, this actually shows me how well you can get to knows folks on a forum like this. I would have bet my last dollar that you would have been all over this topic. That would have been a damn sure bet.


----------

